# Shots fired near Bidens home.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was Joe scaring someone off with his double barrel?

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest...s-fired-outside-Joe-Biden-s-home-in-Delawarel


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife scared someone of with her M4 the other night. She was so cute in her Kevlar helmet and body armor. She wants a Class III license a can and a full auto M4. Gotta love it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It may have been an accidentl discharge!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

or just a ploy to reopen the "gun control" debate.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

That noise was his hair plugs firing out of his scalp. His dumbass pressure relief valve is stuck closed.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

He is getting old, farts finally get heard....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> It may have been an accidentl discharge!


I have this problem sometimes. It tends to help if I think about baseball or what I have to do the next day.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A. Isis.
B. Vladimir putin.
C. Welfare recipient.
D. Bloods / crypts.
E. McDonald's employee.
F. Justin Bieber / Hillary Clinton.
G. Sarah Palin / John McCain.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Someone fired a gun while on a road near Biden's home. There is no evidence that any projectiles hit Biden's home or anything on his property. SO WHAT? What's next, someone walking down the street in front of his home farted, and obvious attempt of a gas attack?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Someone fired a gun while on a road near Biden's home. There is no evidence that any projectiles hit Biden's home or anything on his property. SO WHAT? What's next, someone walking down the street in front of his home farted, and obvious attempt of a gas attack?


My first thought still stands - this is a set up/planned operation for political purposes.
They could have been firing blanks for all we know.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Old car just drove by and back fired. Maybe some kids dropped some fire crackers out the window. Of course we can inflate this to shots fired and we need gun control.


----------

